# trailer question



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

My enclosed trailer gets tons of dust and dirt in the inside from the dirt roads. My question is weather or not this happens to you guys, are the seals on the side or back door bad or does this just happen no matter what because of the fine dust ?


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

It happens to our trailer so I wouldn't be to worried about your problem. Unless of course it is a large amount of dust then I would check the seals around your doors and if they are bad fix em up.


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

thanks, yeah it isn't a ton of dust but eneough to make everything dusty I was just curious if this only happened to me or if it is common.
Thanks 
Adam


----------



## duckbuster434 (Apr 11, 2005)

I believe most of the dust in the trailers comes from between the seams in the sheeting on the side


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

About the only effective way to control dust in your trailer is to install a flow through vent system. 
This includes a small plastic vent on the *side *of the trailer, usually mounted up high (where the air behind the vehicle is the cleanest) 
Another vent is installed on the opposite *side* of the trailer, near the rear.
this creates a flow of air through you trailer, causing a lot less dust build-up.
Its suprising how much dust can come in through a tiny gap in the door seals or even through gaps in the aluminum sheeting, trim pieces or even the holes behind your clearance lights.
Trying to make a trailer air tight is nearly impossible. If the dust is a huge problem install the vents.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

That is some good info. How large of cutouts do you need to make for the vents? Do you cut right through the interior walls?


----------



## goosedwn (Sep 14, 2007)

Heavy plastic along the doors cuts down an alot of it.

Kinda of like the entrance to the back of the freezer at the buthcher shop.
Or rubber flaps at a wharehouse.


----------

